# Reefbrite and T5 combo, help please!



## masonvo410 (Mar 17, 2017)

Im thinking to upgrade the combo from my current radion xr30 light. 
The tank size is 32x20x18 inches. It is gonna be most of Sps and some lps.
1) What size do i need for the t5 and reefbrite?
2) Should i get the xho or tech model?
3) Where i can get those, and how much should i expect?
Thanks,
Mason.


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

I would get the 30" light so it has full coverage. More bulbs is better for SPS

Absolutely get the XHO. I have them and they are awesome! They aren't cheap, but worth it, IMO.


----------



## masonvo410 (Mar 17, 2017)

mattdean said:


> I would get the 30" light so it has full coverage. More bulbs is better for SPS
> 
> Absolutely get the XHO. I have them and they are awesome! They aren't cheap, but worth it, IMO.


Thanks, Matt, 
1) The 4 bulbs model is good enough? What brand you recommend and where i can get it? Will the LPS be burnt if i get more than that?
2) So the 24" XHO is $257.99 + tax at aquarium depot.ca? Is the good deal, or other places more cheaper?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Personally I have had better results with a mix of LED/T5HO combo vs LEDs alone...even with adjusting with a PAR meter.

With an aquarium of 18"H, 4bulb T5HO+2xRB XHO will give you plenty of light to grow most SPS if the light is no higher than 4" above the aquarium. If higher, I would go the 6bulb route.

Pricewise, sure I like to save a few $, but factor in service on these units should issues arise. Do you send to the MFG or does the vendor take care of that for you? If the vendor, the few extra bucks may be worth it if it's just a phone call and drop them off. Direct to MFG, find the cheapest price.

Looks like AD has the cheapest $ for RB XHOs, though I have never dealt with them, Dan @MOPS is fantastic to work with but $280 for 24".


----------



## masonvo410 (Mar 17, 2017)

wtac said:


> Personally I have had better results with a mix of LED/T5HO combo vs LEDs alone...even with adjusting with a PAR meter.
> 
> With an aquarium of 18"H, 4bulb T5HO+2xRB XHO will give you plenty of light to grow most SPS if the light is no higher than 4" above the aquarium. If higher, I would go the 6bulb route.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your review, it is a big help for me.
Have a nice day.


----------

